# IT salary questions in Amsterdam



## AndrewClarke

Hi. I'm close to being offered a job in Amsterdam, and the questions are now coming down to salary expectations. I've done research online but I'd appreciate any additional input anyone might have.

I have 15 years of experience in internet development and match my prospective employer's needs quite closely. The company has about 20 employees and provides a web-based solution in a particular industry. The idea is that I'd be brought on as a senior programmer/technical person and then after a period of time (to be determined still, maybe immediately) take over the role of development manager and/or CTO. I'd potentially be managing about 5 employees.

It seems that programmer positions receive less pay in the Netherlands than in Canada, although it's hard to be sure due to different taxation, holidays, etc. I've done a bit of research and it seems that salaries might be around the following:

Senior developer: €50,000
Software development manager: €60,000
CTO: €100,000-110,000

Does this sound reasonable? The senior developer and manager salaries seem really low to me, and the CTO salary is a huge jump from there and I question if I'd command that from a company this small. These numbers include salary & bonus. I've also been offered a company car (BMW 3-series) which I guess factors in somehow. They've indicated that they'll likely help with relocation costs.

It makes things harder that my potential role is also undecided. If anyone has insight into what I should be asking for, I'd really appreciate it.

Thank you very much,
- Andrew.


----------



## Wytske

I think the developer and manager are about right, and i do think the salary for the cto is a bit high, i would estimate more around €80.000 - 90.000 bruto a year plus bonus. 

But it also depends a bit what kind of relocating package is offered? Do they pay the move and everything involved? do they offer to pay your rent during your stay here (wich could be up to a €1500,- a month) do you have children and do they offer to pay their schooling on an international school (easily €16.000 a year per child) 

so if the relocating packet is generous it goes without saying that the salary will be on the down side. 

Good luck with the upcoming negotiations and maybe a relocation to Amsterdam


----------



## AndrewClarke

Thank you Wytske for your quick response. I'm not Dutch but my wife and kids are. We'd be more trying to integrate into Dutch society and culture than living as "expats" if that makes sense. I'll probably try to gain my Dutch citizenship once I've been there long enough. Our kids are not school-aged yet. We'd expect that they'd just attend the local school when they reach that age.

They have indicated that they'll likely help with relocation costs. As that's a one-time expense, I don't really think it SHOULD factor into a discussion of salary. I'm expecting to take the job as a long-term job, and would expect to see relocation costs as being amortised over the number of years I'm at the position.

The salaries I listed were including bonus. By "bonus", do you mean performance-related bonuses, or the vacation bonuses that a lot of Dutch companies seem to offer? As we don't get those in Canada, it makes it easier for me to think of total financial compensation, and then work backwards if they provide a 13th month vacation bonus or something like that, and work that out of the annual/monthly salary. For example, if a job pays €100k per year with a 13th month vacation bonus and no performance bonus, that would be similar to €90k per year in salary plus an €8000 vacation bonus.

Thanks again for your thoughts,
- Andrew.


----------

